# Is there a ban on serving alcohol on the premises (C of S)



## Eoghan (Aug 10, 2014)

Some time ago a Burns Supper held on church premises was refused permission to serve alcohol with the meal. That now seems to have been reversed/overturned. Is there a ban on serving alcohol in general church rules or would that be left to individual constitutions? (are there individual constitutions?)


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2014)

Our session has adopted a policy banning alcohol on church premises as well as at official church functions off campus. I believe it was driven more by liability concerns than moral grounds.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 10, 2014)

Edward said:


> Our session has adopted a policy banning alcohol on church premises as well as at official church functions off campus. I believe it was driven more by liability concerns than moral grounds.



Same here. I really don't have a moral problem with it, nor would non-fundamentalist churches, either. I think the problem comes with liability. Or scenario: there is a dinner on the ground and someone has a nice box of Cardbourdeaux and the adults are enjoying "a godly glass." A police officer (out of uniform) happens to be visiting and then notices a 15 year old "sneaking a sip" and draws the conclusion that this church is distributing alcohol to minors.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 10, 2014)

We specifically forbid outside groups from having alcohol, for liability.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2014)

Speaking toward the original question as to the CoS, I couldn't find any policy statements online or anything in their suggested draft policy statements for congregations on that subject. 

Health and Safety:

http://www.churchofscotland.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/2834/law_health_safety_statement.pdf

(example of implementation here

http://www.topcop.org.uk/index_htm_files/Peebles Old Parish Church of Scotland Health and Safety.pdf

Safeguarding Children:

http://www.churchofscotland.org.uk/...e/0012/3216/safeguarding_policy_statement.pdf

Acts of the General Assembly can be found here:
Acts of the General Assembly - Church of Scotland

This may be what you are looking for (from the index)

"Use of Church buildings II 2000 (135)" but I can't seem to locate the entry that goes with that index item.


----------



## clark thompson (Aug 13, 2014)

My church discourages any use of alcohol.


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2014)

clark thompson said:


> My church discourages any use of alcohol.



Sounds like something that needs to be discussed with the church leadership over a beer.


----------

